# SQL-Abfrage in JTextField ausgeben



## NichtExpert (26. Okt 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte die Summe einer Spalte der Datenbank in einem Textfield ausgeben.
Probiert habe ich folgendes: 

```
rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT SUM(Schuhe) FROM Lager WHERE datum >= '" + datum2 + "' AND datum <= '" + datum + "'");
            
/*1. Versuch*/  txtfeingangDuesen.setText(rs.getString());
/*2. Versuch*/  txtfeingangDuesen.setText(String.valueOf(rs)); //Ausgabe: net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.JtdsResultSet@29e495ff
/*3. Versuch*/  txtfeingangDuesen.setText(String.valueOf(rs.getMetaData())); //Ausgabe: net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.JtdsResultSetMetaData@4944252c
```

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen


----------



## fhoffmann (26. Okt 2020)

Du musst zuerst `rs.next();` aufrufen
und kannst dann `rs.getString(1);` aufrufen.


----------



## NichtExpert (26. Okt 2020)

Hat geklappt. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## NichtExpert (26. Okt 2020)

Jetzt habe ich 2 solcher Ausgaben gemacht. Beide liefern einen Integer-wert.
Jetzt habe ich in der GUI ein drittes Textfield hinzugefügt.
Dort soll das ergebnis aus den beiden anderen stehen. Die 2 zahlen sollen geteilt werden.
Bsp. textfield1 = 50     textfield2 = 5    
textfield3 soll nun textfield durch (teilen) textfeld2 geteilt werden.


----------



## fhoffmann (26. Okt 2020)

Spätestens jetzt solltest du dir Gedanken darüber machen, wie du deinen Code sinnvoll in Klassen aufteilen kannst. 
Den Code für die graphische Oberfläche (TextField) mit dem Code für Datenbankabfragen zu mischen, ist ganz bestimmt keine gute Idee.


----------



## NichtExpert (27. Okt 2020)

Ich habe noch nie mit Klassen gearbeitet. Wäre es sinnvoll, eine Klasse mit der GUI (Oberfläche) zu machen und in der anderen die Connection mit der Datenbank?
Oder sogar noch mehrere?
Z.B. Oberfläche, Connection und noch eine wo er sich die Werte holt?


----------



## mrBrown (27. Okt 2020)

NichtExpert hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe noch nie mit Klassen gearbeitet.


Dann sollte man noch mal drei Schritte zurück gehen. Fit zu sein mit Klassen und Objekten ist ein Muss, wenn man mit GUI-Entwicklung anfängt.


----------

